# Medical Scrog 2.0



## teddiekgb123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello all, I'm back....

I don't know what it is with me and posting part way into my grow but I'm doing it again. I only started flowering a few days ago though, so ya haven't missed much yet. I added another room this time and I'll be growing Red Dragon and Chuck-D in that one under one light on a rail. My light rail actually broke yesterday. I hope they'll send a new one or I'm just going to move it myself twice a day. Still doing H&G nutes and I added Great White and Liquid Karma to the mix. My plants grew really fast last time, but not quite as fast as this time around. I still vegged for the same amount of time(15 days) but the plants are 20% bigger. This time I will actually fill more of the screen with one less plant than before.

I decided to go with 2/3 Vanilla Kush and 1/3 Bubba Kush in room 1.



Day 10 Veg 



Day 11 Veg



Day 11 Veg (after screen)



Day 14 Veg
Bubba kush in 2nd pic and Vanilla kush in 3rd



 Day 15 Veg
 



Day 1 Flower



Day 2 Flower



Day 3 Flower
Switching from MH to HPS, thought the color difference was cool





That brings us up to date on room 1. Here's room 2




and my mother/clone tent
​


I'm putting my 3 Red Dragon's and 1 Chuck-D in room 2 in the next couple days once I get the table built. I'll post pics when I get em in there. Until then....​


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent.. count me in.

Iolite is packed with a fresh chamber of sugar kush and I'm ready.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW is all i can say great setup very well done + rep and subbed


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Mar 28, 2011)

Got room 2 up finally. I sometimes forget how long it takes to set up a room. Busted out a 22hr marathon and got her finished up. 





1 Vanilla Kush(far left), 1 Chuck-D(top right), the other 3 are Red Dragon.
All except the VK clone are from seed. 3 weeks old I believe, grown under flouros.





Red Dragon





Chuck-D




Everything is going great with the other room. It's on day 10 of flower and the vanilla kush are flowering much quicker than they did going from seed. I'll update that room soon.​


----------



## kindone (Mar 28, 2011)

New room looks great man , lets see her fill up.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey teddie, have you had a chance to check out this grow? https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html This dude pulls 11 oz's off of ONE plant in a very small space. Would be well worth it for all scroggers to check out. Hey, btw, great job man you're doing an awesome job!


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 29, 2011)

Dude, do you know my favorite part about your grows? The funding. It's good to see someone grow and do it legit from the start.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Mar 29, 2011)

All is well in room #1. The VK's are budding faster than the cheese did last time and the bubba's are just now starting to bud.

F+5


F+6


F+7


F+11
Bubba​Vanilla​ 

Thanks for stopping by and enjoy


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking very nice...

Do you like scrogging with that chicken wire?


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 30, 2011)

I can almost see it now. This is going to be a choice grow.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 31, 2011)

Great setup. Clean and efficient, not to mention I love ScROGs. A good friend of mine can really pull it off. Great thing to see.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Apr 3, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> Looking very nice...
> 
> Do you like scrogging with that chicken wire?


Well, it's the only thing I've ever used so I love it....I think. I would like to get something that's a little softer on the plants though. They get a little ruffed up by the end of the flowering stretch.


Room#1 - Vanilla & Bubba

F+12


F+13
 

F+14
Cleared out the undergrowth 
 

So everything's going great again so far. I did get a few root aphids that some nematodes quickly dealt with. I'm working on some other bug prevention techniques that do not involve putting anything on the plant or in the roots, such as sticky barriers around the legs of my tables, perimeter of room, reservoir and other strategic places to stop those crawling insects that do most of the insect related damage to our plants. My goal, as last time, is to get away with never using pesticides at any point during flower at least, if ever. It worked out last time without anything other than attention to cleanliness. It was winter though, so it's not too impressive. The root aphids reminded me I'll have to step it up a little as it gets warmer.
As you can see in the pics, I definitely filled up a lot more of the screen than last time and I got some of those tall perimeter branches I wanted. I think the bubba's are done with stretch and I know the vanilla has a little more even though it has slowed down considerably. I think I'm going to stop training them now and let em be a little bigger than last time since I have the spacing to do it.


----------



## herbdoctor420 (Apr 3, 2011)

i think im going to use chicken wire after looking at this


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Red dragon is a magnesium hungry plant I'll tell you. A few days after I put them under the MH they started showing signs of Mg deficiency and slight heat stress. My ph has been right on so it's not from that being too high or low. So I changed out the res. in case I double dosed part A or B or something and I hooked up the A/C. As of today, 2 of the 3 RD's are still being a little pissy about something, but they all do look a lot better. Freakin MagiCal............it recommends 5-10ml/gal, 10 if you have a deficiency. Thankfully I only added 4ml/gal, being that 4 even raised my TDS 200 points. That just seems ridiculous. Anyone know of an Mg supplement that isn't so hot? The Chuck-D looks beautiful, no problems whatsoever.

3 Weeks under fluorescent light/3 Days under MH
The shitty looking, short fellow on the end is a back-up Vanilla that didn't take well.


Red Dragon Chuck-D

Mg defiencies - Chlorosis / Inward leaf curl and twist(also aided by slightly high heat.83f)



Day 6 - Showing pitting in the leaves(RD only) 


Red Dragon 
2 of them look like very similar pheno types and the third is a little different. Glad that I have two types. ​ 
Chuck-D​ 



Day 7 - Topped once
Before After




Day 8

Red Dragon
Chuck-D




Day 11 - Chuck-D far right






Day 13 - screen up...











ba..dee...ba..dee...ba..dee.........that's all folks​


----------



## OoGaNomiX (Apr 9, 2011)

I dont know about how much PPM it adds. but epsom salt is Mg and usually add 1g/gallon


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yet again you blow my mind... very nice


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 9, 2011)

Nematodes huh? I have a friend with a root aphid problem, good tip.


----------



## thrash4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Subscribed to this thread so I don't miss the action this time around *grabs popcorn.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sry guys, I was pretty sick for a while there and was barely able to take care of my daily "chores" let alone post or take pics. The plants are doing good. A little too good for the vanilla. I don't know what's up, I'm guessing the Liquid Karma, but the vanilla kush hit another period of aggressive stretching and got wayyyyy bigger than last time. The internode spacing is really good though, so it's more like aggressively growing than "stretching". I've also noticed a huge difference in trichome production now that I'm using LK. It's increased the density and size of my trichs pretty dramatically. No wonder the stuff is so expensive. My heart keeps dropping when I look under the leaves and see these random huge trichome heads that appear to be spider mites at first.


Room#1 - Vanilla & Bubba
(pic order : Wide, Long, Bubba, Vanilla)


F+17​
F+18
 
F+19
 
F+21
 
Here's the gap from when I was sick. That second stretch for the vanilla also happened in this time and I had to pull a lot of the branches down and tie them to the buckets.​
F+27
 Height corrections

F+30








Room#2 - Red Dragon & Chuck-D

F+1

F+5Last pic is Chuck-D

Removed one of the Red Dragons that I decided not to keep because of how much Mg it needs, plus the extra room in the screen is nice. Since these are from seed I had to veg them a little longer than I would like so that they would properly transition into flower.

F+8




-later guys-​


----------



## matatan (Apr 22, 2011)

subbed. love the detail!! i plan on running a scrog flood and drain in a couple months. why you chose topdrip over flood n drain teddie?


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 25, 2011)

Liquid Karma is really great stuff, it saves me a lot of money on base nutrients, it really makes the stretch further.


----------



## dapio (May 31, 2011)

subbed for the grow keep up the good work man


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 10, 2011)

Update! Update!


----------



## Derple (Jun 12, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Hello all, I'm back....
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and posting part way into my grow but I'm doing it again. I only started flowering a few days ago though, so ya haven't missed much yet. I added another room this time and I'll be growing Red Dragon and Chuck-D in that one under one light on a rail. My light rail actually broke yesterday. I hope they'll send a new one or I'm just going to move it myself twice a day. Still doing H&G nutes and I added Great White and Liquid Karma to the mix. My plants grew really fast last time, but not quite as fast as this time around. I still vegged for the same amount of time(15 days) but the plants are 20% bigger. This time I will actually fill more of the screen with one less plant than before.
> 
> ...


Lookin' juicy


----------



## ThoseDamnKids (Aug 2, 2011)

whats up with these half ass journals?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 2, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Hello all, I'm back....
> 
> I don't know what it is with me and posting part way into my grow but I'm doing it again. I only started flowering a few days ago though, so ya haven't missed much yet. I added another room this time and I'll be growing Red Dragon and Chuck-D in that one under one light on a rail. My light rail actually broke yesterday. I hope they'll send a new one or I'm just going to move it myself twice a day. Still doing H&G nutes and I added Great White and Liquid Karma to the mix. My plants grew really fast last time, but not quite as fast as this time around. I still vegged for the same amount of time(15 days) but the plants are 20% bigger. This time I will actually fill more of the screen with one less plant than before.
> 
> ...


* everything looks honky-dory, hope you get bountiful harvest(s) 

--cheers


----------



## R1 FOR FUN (Aug 2, 2011)

Lookin good bro, I found that chicken wire did tent to cut into the stems. I ended up making my own screen/grid out of hemp twine....go figure.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Sep 21, 2011)

sry to everyone that followed the thread with no payoff. had to stop posting due to some locals connecting the thread to me and I didn't feel like letting em' know exactly when to rob me. so from now on I will only be posting past grows in a way that doesn't give up my harvest schedule. got some pretty cool stuff coming up in z future that I'm looking forward to sharing with my rollitup comrades.

until then....​


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> sry to everyone that followed the thread with no payoff. had to stop posting due to some locals connecting the thread to me and I didn't feel like letting em' know exactly when to rob me. so from now on I will only be posting past grows in a way that doesn't give up my harvest schedule. got some pretty cool stuff coming up in z future that I'm looking forward to sharing with my rollitup comrades.
> 
> until then....​


*looking forward to the updates


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Sep 21, 2011)

and here are a couple pics of a past harvest. i'll give a full report on future ones. my computer crashed and fortunately i had these pics on my camera

Vanilla Kush - 9.5 week including flush
House and Garden nutes
Liquid Karma during last 3 weeks​ 
These pics are after 36 hrs. darkness and a 6 day flush.
​


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Sep 21, 2011)

oh yeah.... the 36hr. dark period before harvest screwed up the flavor a little....fyi


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> oh yeah.... the 36hr. dark period before harvest screwed up the flavor a little....fyi


*love the budd porn.. what sys/nutes you runnin ? looks like you just pop in the oven as soon as they root


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Sep 21, 2011)

top feed recirculating hydro/House and Garden nutes under 1000's. veg 5"-7" clones 15 days under a 1000MH. there's a little more detail in my first grow, basically the same setup, just click on it below


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 21, 2011)

waterfarm??? i use water farms with great success. followin this one too man. =)


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Sep 21, 2011)

DIY system. res is outside the room, pump in res pushes through a 3/4" main line that snakes through the room, 1/4" lines come off the main line to each plant, water is dispersed through 4 point circle drippers, drains to tray, tray to plumbing, plumbing to res


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 8, 2011)

bump bump bumparoo


----------



## Psychild (Oct 9, 2011)

Woot! Looking great as always...think we could get some pics of your setup?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 14, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Woot! Looking great as always...think we could get some pics of your setup?


Appreciate it bud, thanks for stoppin by...i'm a little lazy atm so i'll just give you the link to my grow room thread. Didn't put that in my signature area for some reason.
http://https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/387971-my-scrog-machine.html​


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Link dont work man but i'll track the thread down. Also i find it interesting the 36hr darkness thing messed with the flavour, on my last grow i left the sour D in 24-48hrs of darkness and she had much more flavour than my other one (blue cheese) which i harvested straight away. I know they're different strains but they're both extremely tasty, the sour D just takes the cake in terms of flavour.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 25, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Link dont work man but i'll track the thread down. Also i find it interesting the 36hr darkness thing messed with the flavour, on my last grow i left the sour D in 24-48hrs of darkness and she had much more flavour than my other one (blue cheese) which i harvested straight away. I know they're different strains but they're both extremely tasty, the sour D just takes the cake in terms of flavour.


Yeah, thats what I've read. Maybe it is the strain. I felt like the plants put some kinda survival element into the the buds which also made it take forever to dry out, if ya want to call it that. I still have a bud from that harvest and it's still moist. I got pissed off and left one of the jars open and it got freakin wetter. bogles my mind and no the humidity outside the jar wasn't 98 percent when I left it open. sounds unbelievable i know.......i don't know...don't know what to think about that one except I'm not doing it again with that strain......and yes i know how to dry and cure.....stumped


sry about the link issue, it won't let me edit it. this one should work  My Scrog Machine


----------



## akuhn235 (Dec 29, 2012)

sounds like your hanging with some shady people if they know that you're growing and they're the kind of people that will rob someone...sounds kind of silly bro


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Aug 13, 2013)

akuhn235 said:


> sounds like your hanging with some shady people if they know that you're growing and they're the kind of people that will rob someone...sounds kind of silly bro


Sometimes friends become enemies........"bro"


----------

